# Undecended testicle and surgical castration



## scentasia (Jul 20, 2012)

I am *brand new* to goats (Nigerian Dwarfs) and have chosen a buckling who has 1 undecended testicle. (if I don't take him, the breeder will have him put down). My friend, who is a small animal veterinarian, has offered to do the surgery (gratis) to remove both testicles. My questions are, at what age should/could this be done and is there anything "special" she should know about the surgery, anesthesia, vaccinations, etc. to give the best chance of survival. And what should I know or do for a successful recouperation. Any thoughts/advice/help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure... the vet knows not to give too much anesthesia...goats do not do well and it is a high risk.... if the vet gives to much... they do not come out of it...

If the surgery goes well...he should have a tetanus shot or already have his CD&T shot recently...Keep him in a clean area..... make sure... it stays clean and keep the flies off it..... put blue spray on it or something that the vet recommends..... Watch closely for infection....if he gets it...you will need to start antibiotics... and clean the area well.....You can give him Banamine for pain and swelling too....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

First off, what a wonderful thing to do. And I second all the Toth says (= Another thing; he will need a goatie buddy, so if there are any other wethers around that are looking for a home (which there almost always are) that would be a good thing for him.


----------



## scentasia (Jul 20, 2012)

Pam & Wood Haven Farm, 
Thank you for your input and suggestions. Really appreciated and I will give the info to my vet. Any suggestions as to what age the surgery can be done? He will be 6 weeks old on Fri (born 6/22) and will also be given his 1st CDT shot then. I have also acquired another goat (in the process of becoming a wether) and I believe I can pick him up any time(born 5/31). My thought was to see how "Leroy" recovers from surgery and give him a day or 2 of recouperation before introducing him to his "brother". Your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I had one just the same  His surgery was done around 8 weeks old. The operation went very smoothly and they found the hidden testicle up near his kidney (which is apparently the place they find most of them). I only gave him half his bottle the morning of the operation (full tummies dont exactly co-exist with anaesthesia). My boy had an incision from his scrotum all the way up to his pizzle ... something like 13 stitches I think. I tried to keep him quiet and contained the day after the procedure, but he literally jumped the fence to get out of the little pen that I had made in the corner of the bigger pen, to play with his brother and two sisters. My vet told me to watch for hernias - he did get a tiny one due to one of the internal stitches bursting - but because it was so tiny it healed ok and didnt cause any complications. If it had been bigger the incision may have had to be opened again to correct the problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam & Wood Haven Farm,
> Thank you for your input and suggestions. Really appreciated and I will give the info to my vet. Any suggestions as to what age the surgery can be done? He will be 6 weeks old on Fri (born 6/22) and will also be given his 1st CDT shot then. I have also acquired another goat (in the process of becoming a wether) and I believe I can pick him up any time(born 5/31). My thought was to see how "Leroy" recovers from surgery and give him a day or 2 of recouperation before introducing him to his "brother". Your thoughts? Thanks!


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

Not sure... when is the best time ...but... I see that keren mentioned 8 weeks.....
recuperation... be careful...if you reintroduce him to his brother..watch and make sure ...he don't slam him around..... if he is strong enough.. 1 day or 2 will be fine...unless he is stressing out... :hug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Bless you and your vet for taking on this needy guy!
I can tell you that a weather is the BEST pet goat EVER! Sounds like your boy is old enough. Consult your vet.
I wish you guys the very best! Just try to keep him as inactive as possible post surgery. It might be best to postpone getting the other young boy till after your guy has recovered from surgery. It will help keep him from straining anything while playing. He will still need you to keep him company and love on him while he heals. Once the vet gives the okay, let him meet his new friend and they will be best buddies .
I had my pet baby, Pan, surgically weathered, but he had both decended. It was the quickest surgery I've ever seen! Literally less than thirty seconds from incision to done! Pan healed very fast and I am very happy with the results .


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We had a 10 month old cryptorchid buck surgically castrated in December 2009. They simply cut the bottom half of the sack off and took his parts out. He recovered very well. The only complication we had was all his hair fell out. It came off in sheets. We had to keep him in the birthing stall under a heat lamp for quite a while.


----------

